# Questions about mount cdrom/dvd

## neggard

Yesterday I want to burn a dvd but my dvd burner software brasero dont find the dvd so I start to search for a sollution.

When I put in a cd with data on it dont find it but when I use this command:

mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom

I could access the data on the cd.

After that I have to use umount to unmount the cd.

How could this be automatlicly done?

Then I have a question about cd/dvd burning.

Do I need to do something special to burn cd/dvd

when I mount the cd it just have readaccess.

----------

## dol-sen

Have you made sure your user belongs to the plugdev, cdrom, cdrw, dvd, dvdr groups?  Some of them may not apply to your setup.  You do need to belong to the plugdev group for automounting to work.

Check out the handbook docs, there is a section on configuring cdroms,burners

----------

## neggard

My user belongs to all that groups.

I have search but I dont find anything in the handbook, sorry but I think the handbook is a little bit hard to find stuff in.

----------

## dmpogo

 *neggard wrote:*   

> Yesterday I want to burn a dvd but my dvd burner software brasero dont find the dvd so I start to search for a sollution.
> 
> When I put in a cd with data on it dont find it but when I use this command:
> 
> mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom
> ...

 

actually, to burn the dvd,   dvd should not be mounted *).   Really, if it is blank, it has nothing on it to mount anyway.

*) unless you using udf and packet writing

----------

## neggard

So how could I get brasero to see my dvdburner?

----------

